

The Pursuit of the Ideal [pdf] - hellastupid
http://press.princeton.edu/chapters/s9983.pdf

======
hellastupid
For the curious minds trying to figure out what's right in this world: you
would be doing yourself a great injustice by not reading this.

About the author:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isaiah_Berlin](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isaiah_Berlin)

